# nouvelle télécommande Ipod



## romain31000 (22 Décembre 2005)

J'ai acheté un ipod 5g il ya quelques semaines maintenant, je savais bien qu'il n'y avait pas de connecteur pour les anciennes télécommandes mais j'ai quand même était décu car je me  suis rendu compte que celle ci était trés utile!
bref aujourd'hui je vais a la fnac et le "conseiller" vendeur me dit qu'un collègue a lui aurait entendu parlé d'une future télécommande pour les ipod 5g, celle ci se brancherait sur le connecteur du bas (et non sur la sortie casque)
que penser de cela...?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un ipod 5g il ya quelques semaines maintenant, je savais bien qu'il n'y avait pas de connecteur pour les anciennes télécommandes mais j'ai quand même était décu car je me  suis rendu compte que celle ci était trés utile!
> bref aujourd'hui je vais a la fnac et le "conseiller" vendeur me dit qu'un collègue a lui aurait entendu parlé d'une future télécommande pour les ipod 5g, celle ci se brancherait sur le connecteur du bas (et non sur la sortie casque)
> que penser de cela...?



tu peux bien utiliser ce dock avec cette télécommande


----------



## zizou2605 (22 Décembre 2005)

mais comment tu fais dans le metro ? tu prends ton ordi et le dock ?
il veut une telecommande portable. Je me pose des questions sur la strategie d apple concernant ce produit. Je reste perplexe moi osi . Je sais pas ce qu'ils nous preparent. Ils ont sorti plein de trucs pour le nano rien pour le ipod. C'est vraiment louche...


----------



## ikiki (22 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, politique parfois incompréhensible de la marque à la pomme...
Les accessoires officiels ont bien tardé à venir pour le nano, il en sera certainement de même pour le vidéo


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, politique parfois incompréhensible de la marque à la pomme...
> Les accessoires officiels ont bien tardé à venir pour le nano, il en sera certainement de même pour le vidéo


une télécommande sans fil est peut etre en préparation ?
 
c'est une rumeur qui se tiens.
Cela dit un ipod video sans télécommande c'est vrai que c'est chiant.
Autant le nano fait télécommande à lui tout seul par sa taille, le vidéo lui est plus large et plus difficile à garder dans la main.


----------



## romain31000 (22 Décembre 2005)

donc la rumeur se tiens même si elle n'est fondé sur rien de précis comme la plupart des rumeurs....


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> donc la rumeur se tiens même si elle n'est fondé sur rien de précis comme la plupart des rumeurs....



exact, en même temps c'est tout ce qu'on peux faire.
attendre et voir


----------



## zizou2605 (22 Décembre 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> exact, en même temps c'est tout ce qu'on peux faire.
> attendre et voir



non moi j envoie une lettre recommandé avec AR a apple curpertino looool
La telecommande sans fil me semble une bonne idée. 
Mais souvenez vous avec le ipod mini, il a fallu la rev2 pour avoir le port telecommande compatible . Si ils font ca pour le ipod video. Je vais exploser de rage....


----------



## Imaginus (22 Décembre 2005)

J'ai mal au crane...:hein:


----------



## valoriel (26 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal au crane... :hein:


prend une aspirine 

et depuis le temps, j'espère qu'il est passé!! (le mal de tête, hein?!! pas le père noël )

concernant les rumeurs en général, certaines sont plus fondés que d'autes (notamment à cause des spéculations de certains sites mais aussi grâce à l'actualité logicielle et matérielle)!

maintenant, au sujet d'une télécommande, rien ne peut laisser entrevoir une telle sortie, mis à part le bon sens... :hein:


----------



## romain31000 (27 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> prend une aspirine
> 
> et depuis le temps, j'espère qu'il est passé!! (le mal de tête, hein?!! pas le père noël )
> 
> ...


je ne pense pas qu'apple soit totalement dénuée de bon sens alors on peut espérer


----------



## valoriel (27 Décembre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'apple soit totalement dénuée de bon sens alors on peut espérer


commence par allumer un cierge 

ben que dire sinon que la sratégie de Cupertino est parfois un peu étrange... m'enfin si tu veux, je suis libre demain pour prier avec toi :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (27 Décembre 2005)

Ca va mieux  

Bon apres tout ca ne serait pas une mauvaise chose. Si Monsieur Jobs voulait sortir aussi un pack Apple Remote/Idock universel + FrontRow ...


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, si une fois l'ipod branché sur la TV apparaissait un menu à la front row, le tout pilotable depuis une télécommande, ouaip, ça serait bien 

Aller M'sieurs Jobs, un ch'ti éffort... 


 valoriel


----------



## chupastar (27 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, si une fois l'ipod branché sur la TV apparaissait un menu à la front row, le tout pilotable depuis une télécommande, ouaip, ça serait bien
> 
> Aller M'sieurs Jobs, un ch'ti éffort...
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est parfaitement ça qu'il faudrait, en voilà une bonne idée, plutôt que de retranscrire l'interface de l'iPod sur la télé, autant faire la même ou quelque chose ressemblant à FR.


----------



## romain31000 (15 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un ipod 5g il ya quelques semaines maintenant, je savais bien qu'il n'y avait pas de connecteur pour les anciennes télécommandes mais j'ai quand même était décu car je me suis rendu compte que celle ci était trés utile!
> bref aujourd'hui je vais a la fnac et le "conseiller" vendeur me dit qu'un collègue a lui aurait entendu parlé d'une future télécommande pour les ipod 5g, celle ci se brancherait sur le connecteur du bas (et non sur la sortie casque)
> que penser de cela...?



j'avais donc bien raison, du moins le vendeur de la fnac ne m'avais pas dit n'importe quoi, étonnant non?
l'apple ipod remote correspond exactement a ce que j'avais décris,la radio en supplément


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> la radio en supplément



LE détail d'importance, tout de même


----------



## chupastar (16 Janvier 2006)

De toute façon, il me semble bien que la petite encoche près de la prise jack n'existe plus sur les nouveaux iPod, une télécommande se serait forcément branché sur le connecteur dock.


----------

